# SIN (Social Insurance Number)



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

No one has mentioned about this,

Obtaining Your Social Insurance Number

If you intend to work in Canada, and be paid for your work, you must apply for a Canadian Social Insurance Number (SIN) as soon after your arrival as possible. It is valid for 1 year for participants of International Experience Canada.

A SIN is the Canadian government’s way of cataloguing workers, similar to the U.S. social security number or Australia’s tax file number. While you don’t need a SIN to look for work, you will need one so that the employer can pay you.

How has anyone gone obtaining one of these before leaving there home country? Im in Australia.


----------



## JimJams (Jan 11, 2010)

I got one when I landed. Just turn up at your local Service Canada Centre with your passport (with the IEC visa in there), fill out the form which is very simple and they will give you a SIN number straight away, it's just a printed piece of paper with the details.

How do I apply for a SIN, replace my card or amend my SIN record

You can start working and be paid straight away at that point. The card will be posted to your address you gave on the forms in about 10 days.

You won't be able to apply from your home country since at that point you don't have your IEC visa activated, and doubt you would meet the criteria for someone else to apply for you.


----------

